# Design your own golf shes - The Caddow Collection



## tomgreenway (Oct 12, 2006)

Just found a great website on the net. thecaddowcollection .co.uk

They offer a service where you can design and customise your own golf shoes online! Its great! All their shoes are handmade using genuine leather. Waterproof and also come with a six month guarantee!!

check out the site and let me know what you guys think
























Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats a great website fot golfers that know what style of shoe they want and what colour really cool and its fun playing around with the style and colours


----------



## tomgreenway (Oct 12, 2006)

*Customised golf shoes*



Police said:


> Thats a great website fot golfers that know what style of shoe they want and what colour really cool and its fun playing around with the style and colours


Its great! I actually bought a pair. The feel good too. Recomend to everyone!

Tom


----------

